# Thirty Eight Days Has Passed Since We Lost Our Sweet Comet



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

It has been 38 days since I lost my sweet Comet. There is not a day that goes by that I dont think about him, ache for him and wonder what happened to my very sweet, young golden boy that stole my heart. 

Comet was so affectionate, I would ask him to give me a hug and he jumped up and snuggled so close to me. He needed the hug as much as I did and never wanted to let go I miss that!

He would lay real close to me at night and cuddle, it was almost as though he was trying to just squeeze as close as he could. 

I know that he just seemed so happy, when he wagged his tail, he wagged his whole backside. Comet was so excited to see me come home, every day he greeted me with that golden smile we all know and love and the wiggly wiggle

Comet loved going for car rides, but he would get car sick, so I started to give him dramamine to help settle his tummy. His favorite place was the lake any Lake, he would go and fetch his ball no matter how many times I threw it out there.

Comet had this same ball that he carried around with him everywhere, it was his first ball when we bought him, it was the orange basketball that squeaked. If he somehow didnt have it with him, I would say Comet where is your ball, and no matter where he left it he remembered and went to get that particular ball and brought it to me. 

He was so tolerable of anything I have ever brought home, when he was three, I decided to get a little girl golden. When I first brought Sadie in the house, I swear he was shaking his head saying, Oh man did you have to have a girllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll??? Everytime Sadie would walk past him he would turn his head the other way as if to say boys rule little girl and in my own time, I will decide when we can be friends. It only took a few days and he couldnt resist Sadie any longer. He would take one paw and just hold Sadie down, he was so gentle with her. They became the best of friends 

Then about a year after Sadie came home, we received this call, there were three stray little kittens that needed a home (three brothers, Larry, Curly, and Moe). We chose Moe and kept his name, cause he just was a Moe Comet looked at him and looked at me, he laid down and put his chin on his front paws and just let out a big breath and his lips moved with a small sigh. Comet never did play with the cat but he tolerated Moe. He stopped getting up and moving when Moe would walk by but he would follow him with his eyes. Just about a week before Comet passed, I woke up in the middle of the night, and found Comet and Moe sleeping together on the chair in my bedroom. I wish I would have had my camera ready but it was really early and I was just half a sleep.

Every time my youngest daughter would have a sleep over he wanted to be where all the girls were, his last night here was on devils night and my daughter had two of her very best friends sleeping over in the living room. Blankets and pillows everywhere. Comet needed to be right there with the girls, sharing their pillows and blankets. He really loved my youngest daughter and she loved him too. She just told her daddy lastnight that she really loved and missed Comet.

We buried Comet in his favorite place in our flower beds. I have a picture posted on here with him sitting right in front of it . We buried him with his favorite orange basketball, and his favorite bone and a piece of each and everyone one of our hearts.

Thank you Sharlin for the wonderful picture you created of my golden boy

We miss and love you big guy,
Love mom


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet stories, thanks for sharing even if I now need a tissue. Sweet Comet you were so loved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry at your loss of Comet. My heart breaks for you. I have been there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a loving tribute to your dear Comet .. he is with you still and knows how much you all loved him.

It takes time but you will remember him with more smiles than tears and hold his memories forever in the warmth of your heart.

God speed sweet Comet


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That was wonderful. Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing these wonderfu stories of Comet. He sounds like he was a very special and loving boy. They do leave such holes in our heart. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've recently been there.....so sorry for your loss!!! It hurts like crazy to lose a beloved pet!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He was such a special dog. I'm so sorry for the loss. It is terribly unfair.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No matter how much times pases, you will find a twinge of pain in your heart. But at the sae time, the good thmemories will put morte siles on your face and less tears in your eyes. I learned this over 50 years ago when I lost my first dog and it has been the same ever since.

They bring such joy and love into our hearts and lives and losing them is an awful pain. But we got thru it over and over because we just can't seem to be without a dog in our lives.

I am so sorry y ou lost your guy. He sounds like a very special guy,


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Am happy to hear you placed him in his favorite place. When you go talk to him he'll have his favorite toy, favorite place, & favorite humans to chat with. I put some of Skyler's ashes on the first tee box of the golf course I play so he and I could talk while I waited to tee off. Plus he gives me pointers if I miss a shot!!! Bless You Comet for all the lessons you taught and all the love you gave.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for the stories about your sweet boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please know that you are not alone.... I am another whose house is empty without my special dog. Your post moved me to tears. I am so sorry for your loss and hope you will continue to post and read, it helps to check in here with people who understand.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Comet sounded like a very special boy. Take care of yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Comet*

I am so sorry about your Comet-what a very special boy he was!

I have been there too many times and I feel your pain.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Comet will always be with you, loced in the safest place of all, deep in your hearts

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW
THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is so sweet Goldensmum Thank you!


----------



## Tristan (Dec 24, 2009)

My loss was like yours, only it's been 9 years.
I still wear my Tristan's tags around my neck close to my heart.
I think that we are blessed with some dogs who get into our very souls.
You were lucky to have that time, and God blesses you for your kindnesses.

I am still trying to figure out how to post a picture with my text.


----------

